# Balancing on Reins - HELP HELP HELP HELP.



## Dappled (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm going to be INCREDIBLY specific so you guys can help me. This just started happening (balancing on the reins) & I feel like I have tried everything. The good part is that I have a push button, bomb proof, careless thoroughbred who is very kind to me despite my bad habits.

HOW IT STARTED - I am 100% sure it started when my confidence was knocked. I used to sit any buck, and I would love it & laugh at it. I did shows and was jumping around 3 feet. Then one time I was cantering and the horse I was riding (not the horse I own) took off, leaped into the air and I lost my stirrups. Next thing I knew she bucked up very high and I landed straight on my head and then fell onto my back. I was out for a month and a half with an awful concussion.

ONE I GOT BACK - Once I was back riding, after a month and a half, my riding was "meh." AKA, not bad but not very good. My confidence was fine..then I stopped for a while due to finances. (I share my horse, so the situation was handled.)

BACK AGAIN - I seemed to lose my confidence after coming back. HUGE PROBLEM, my confidence seems to be going down the more I see how awful my equitation is. If the horse throws its head up, I get nervous, even if they get a little too fast. I stop them. 

PROBLEM - I balance off of my reins and lean forward now. I have tried using a bareback pad and just walking around to build confidence. I haven't trotted for a while because something holds me back, but I want to..at the same time, I just can't.


----------



## Dappled (Oct 7, 2012)

I mean I haven't cantered for a while*


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Have you thought of having a trainer put you on a long line bareback doing airplane arms and other little exercises? I know it seems babyish but it might help to get you away from balancing off the reins and using your core again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dappled (Oct 7, 2012)

Yes, I have! People tend to look at me funny but I enjoy it as long as it is helping me! Anyways, it helps me but I want to try to learn while not on the lunge.

I think it is a trust issues between the horse & I, possibly?


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Well maybe while riding around just drop your reins and use your legs kind of like riding bridleless but you still have it there in case?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

You might be tensing and kind of curling up which is going to push you forward and onto your reins. Try to increase your self awareness while riding. When you catch yourself doing it fix yourself and carry on.

If not for you then do it for the horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dappled (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions guys!
I have actually stopped riding with a bit for the sake of my horse. I've been using bareback reins and have tried dropping reins when walking around and steering with my leg.

I've read that trotting bareback helps position and balance, which could help me build up muscle and stop balancing off the reins. I'm nervous to try it but I could be up for it. I think there is a wall blocking me from doing the stuff I want to try, once I get over it, it's easy...


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Listen to music maybe to calm you down, i know when my old arab gelding was on one i would listen to taylor swift to keep my mind calm and relaxed so i didnt stress and stress him out more. It works for some people others it doesn't but worth a try 
Good luck
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dappled (Oct 7, 2012)

That's actually a really good idea. I will try that tomorrow & pick out some good songs and hope that works!


----------



## katdressagegirl (Oct 14, 2012)

This type of reaction is normal...fear combined with tension and the fact you had stopped riding for a while results in this. Like said above, having someone you trust like your instructor with a quiet school horse (if it's primarily your horse you are concerned about) on the lunge, starting small and building from there is my best recommendation to you. 

Also spend around a half hour brushing your horse before and after your rides, re-getting used to him/her and as everyone knows grooming can be very relaxing. You could play your music during that time. 

You could do some strength exercises not in the saddle, but at home, to improve core strength. 

And just time in the saddle. Practice even when you don't wanna. Ride at least four days a week. Even if its only for 15 minutes.

Don't push it. You have no need to rush things. Breathe...relax 

And good luck!


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

Dappled, I'm sorry you had such a bad fall. It sure can make you lose your confidence and sense of fun associated with riding. I too have had a few scary falls and didn't quite feel the same about my horse. I could barely get out of bed for two months. I agree with the OPs advice but you need to continue to start back slowly with your horse to re-establish your bond together. For a while, I really didn't feel comfortable riding my horse at all. I even thought of selling him. But, I remembered the accident wasn't my fault and I remembered how much I loved him. So, we did more confidence building exercises. We rode in the ring at a walk, trot, did circles, halts and then rode on familiar trails calmly, and gradually. I started to feel better about my horse and my confidence slowly increased. All I can say is don't be too hard on yourself. It takes time and patience and don't be afraid to elicit the help from friends.


----------



## Dappled (Oct 7, 2012)

Thank you for the suggestion. I trust the horse 105%, she has never spooked in the time I have had her, but I still get a little tense. It may be I am scared of getting hurt? Last time I fell I got a concussion & when I was allowed to go back to the barn the horse left and I was devastated...which may be why?

Anyways, I rode bareback and did walk trot and had fun until she started to try to buck, so I just walked her out.

This may be crazy, but when I ride with a certain family member, that is when I am most scared...but any other time, I have fun.


----------

